# Have you ever returned food to SAMS?



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

We have about $200 worth of frozen food that we didn't use over the holidays. I was thinking about returning it but didn't know if you could....

Anyone ever taken food back to SAMS club?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry friend, but I really hope that Sams does not take it back. You might consider giving it to a local charity.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Would want food back after some one else had it knowing you could not resale any of the items, of course you should not return it.


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Sam's Club*

If you do let us know which one you took it back to so we don't shop there again!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Why would you do that? Just eat it or donate it.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me add, it's all frozen food and was purchased on 12.23.10. We will just keep it in the freezer until we need it, just thought about trying to get some of the $$ back to help pay for Christmas presents.....


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

no, have not...and would not.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I can't imagine they would take food back. Frozen or otherwise.

Store it, use it throughout the year..

Or, donate it to someone who could really use it.




Kelly


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

no way for them to know it stayed frozen or safe


some things should never be returned


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Sam's can't take it back frozen or not. They have no way of knowing if you let it thaw, spoil, then refroze. I would think it would be against some kind of FDA law or something that if they take it back they would have to throw it away.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm gonna bet that you can return them. Sams has an awesome return policy. In fact in their return policy online, the only mention of food, is that if you return an item purchased with a food stamp card, the $$$ has to be refunded to the food stamp card. ... and since you can only buy food with a food stamp card, they seems willing to take food as a return.

I say give it a shot


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

just keep it and eat it. i'll go out on a limb and predict that, even if you could take it back, you'd still have to buy something else to eat later.

i doubt they would take back frozen food back for a refund anyway unless there was something wrong with it when you bought it. i know i wouldn't if i were a grocer. i'm sure they would be legally unable to resell it and would have to absorb the loss, which they aren't going to do.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

they will let you return it if it is bad. they guarantee all their products. over the years we have taken a couple of things back that were damaged in some sort of way, but we exchanged them instead of refunding them.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here's what Sam's says
*No Receipt or Proof of Purchase Required:*



> http://samshelpcenter.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/320
> 200% guarantee on fresh products such as meat, bakery or produce, double the money back OR refund of the original purchase price and replacement of the item. The 200% guarantee applies only to paid Members with Sam's Club. It does not apply to one-day or other passes.


but I'd call first just to make sure


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

> http://samshelpcenter.custhelp.com/a...etail/a_id/320
> 200% guarantee on fresh products such as meat, bakery or produce, double the money back OR refund of the original purchase price and replacement of the item. The 200% guarantee applies only to paid Members with Sam's Club. It does not apply to one-day or other passes.


i believe that's a money-back refund guarantee on the _freshness_ or _quality_ of the food, roger, not a guarantee against over-buying for the christmas holidays.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me be even more specific...it's 5 bags of meatballs and 4 boxes of bacon wrapped chicken. 

I love meatballs, and I love bacon wrapped chicken. But this is a LOT of each....

I'm just going to keep them in the freezer, never know when a bunch of 2coolers will show up with the muchies after a night of debating the finer points of light vs. dark beer.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

heck, i know some 2coolers who'd probably take the bacon-wrapped chicken off your hands for the right price. some of these guys would eat a dried-up dog turd if it was wrapped in bacon and heated up.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i believe that's a money-back refund guarantee on the _freshness_ or _quality_ of the food, roger, not a guarantee against over-buying for the christmas holidays.


not arguing that - just posting the return policy.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

GMTK said:


> , never know when a bunch of 2coolers will show up with the muchies after a night of debating the finer points of light vs. dark beer.


light beer is for wussies :rotfl:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I bet they would take it back. I doubt they would restock it though. They have a pretty liberal return policy. The only things they won't take back is software or movies that have been opened.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I hate the thought of having to take things back. I would have never even thought to take food back. 

I look at it as if you have to take something back you need to work on impulse buying, planing, or a combination of both on anything.

It amazes me the line to return stuff every time you enter the store. You might as well tatoo loser on your forehead if you get in that line imo, but I'm probably a weirdo to that degree.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes you can. Its an exclusive club, they know that not everyone has the chance to shop at there stores. The store has an excellent return policy. Whether you should return it is up to debate.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I like meatballs, bacon wrapped chicken, and beer......when's the 2Cool party your planning ???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bought 3 racks of lamb for Christmas dinner

one of them was flat putrid, yes we are taking it back to sam's it was $30


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Bozo said:


> I hate the thought of having to take things back. I would have never even thought to take food back.
> 
> I look at it as if you have to take something back you need to work on impulse buying, planing, or a combination of both on anything.
> 
> It amazes me the line to return stuff every time you enter the store. You might as well tatoo loser on your forehead if you get in that line imo, but I'm probably a weirdo to that degree.


You really think I was in charge of the groceries? All that I was in charge of was spec's. And I planned for weeks, researched, even had a map of all my stops.

And I did have left overs....but they will get used in time.


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

They will take it back if you say something is wrong with it but all they will do is throw it away.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

want2Bfishing said:


> They will take it back if you say something is wrong with it but all they will do is throw it away.


which is morally wrong, if you ask me. businesses typically don't make it policy to absorb losses - they pass those losses along to the consumer.

if something is wrong with the meat, by all means take it back. if you're just trying to to make other people pay for your own mistakes, that's uncool.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> which is morally wrong, if you ask me.


Morals have nothing to do with business.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Morals have nothing to do with business.


I'd sure like to know if you own a business....if, so you'll never get mine !!!!

People with attitudes like yours are what's wrong with the world today...:headknock


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Bozo said:


> Morals have nothing to do with business.


Wow - hope I never find you on the other side of the conference table from me or anyone I know.


----------



## gerstoy (Jan 4, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund.

I would think Sam's would do the same.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

gerstoy said:


> Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund.
> 
> I would think Sam's would do the same.


Not the same.....this guy wants to return because he bought too much. Read the original post....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

GMTK said:


> Let me be even more specific...it's 5 bags of meatballs and 4 boxes of bacon wrapped chicken.
> 
> I love meatballs, and I love bacon wrapped chicken. But this is a LOT of each....
> 
> I'm just going to keep them in the freezer, never know when a bunch of 2coolers will show up with the muchies after a night of debating the finer points of light vs. dark beer.


sounds like a superbowl party to me


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gerstoy said:


> Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund.


good for you. have you read this thread?



michaelbaranowski said:


> sounds like a superbowl party to me


good idea, michael. i'll bring some shrimp to boil. where do you live gmtk?


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> which is morally wrong, if you ask me. businesses typically don't make it policy to absorb losses - they pass those losses along to the consumer.
> 
> if something is wrong with the meat, by all means take it back. if you're just trying to to make other people pay for your own mistakes, that's uncool.


Right 100%


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

I love how you ask to get some simple thoughts on a subject and people then want to make it personal.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

GMTK said:


> I love how you ask to get some simple thoughts on a subject and people then want to make it personal.


everyone is a critic. maybe some folks should take a new years resolution to not judge before all the facts/details are known.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

why would we want to do that, roger? this place would be dullsville if we did that. we might as well go to a quilting bee and discuss what happened on _as the world tu_r_ns_ today.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

GMTK said:


> I love how you ask to get some simple thoughts on a subject and people then want to make it personal.


sorry gm, but you've been on the forum long enough to know what happens when you ask a question like this...:work:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> why would we want to do that, roger? this place would be dullsville if we did that. we might as well go to a quilting bee and discuss what happened on _as the world tu_r_ns_ today.


yeah, I suppose you're right MC - a guy shouldn't ask a simple question here - his morals will be called into question


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Get a rope...............or tar and feathers:slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RogerB said:


> yeah, I suppose you're right MC - a guy shouldn't ask a simple question here - his morals will be called into question


it's not a judgement, roger, it's just food for thought. nothing more, nothing less. don't take it for more than it is.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it's not a judgement, roger, it's just food for thought. nothing more, nothing less. don't take it for more than it is.


never said I did MC - just responded to the OP's comment. he seemed to take it personal - ahhh...but enough - Happy New Year you old fart.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

who are you calling an old fart? you're older than me. i'm an old soul. you're just old.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> who are you calling an old fart? you're older than me. i'm an old soul. you're just old.


:rotfl::rotfl:
happy new year anyway :rotfl:


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I cant believe I read through two pages of this thread....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

GMTK said:


> I love how you ask to get some simple thoughts on a subject and people then want to make it personal.


Pappy always say, "ask a stupid question, idiots come out the woodwork".

:idea:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I'd sure like to know if you own a business....if, so you'll never get mine !!!!
> 
> People with attitudes like yours are what's wrong with the world today...:headknock


Ethics should govern your business actions.
Morals should govern your personal actions.

Morals don't belong in business. Just because your morals would prevent you from accepting somebody wanting to bring back food to Sams shouldn't effect the ethics that Sams and the OP use to conduct business. If he returns the goods in accordance of the return policy that they have in place then so be it and there is nothing wrong with it whether you're morals think otherwise or not.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Ethics should govern your business actions.
> Morals should govern your personal actions.
> 
> Morals don't belong in business.


 i don't know about you, but i have to get up every morning and look at myself in the mirror. i want to like and feel good about the person i see.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

And returning a product to a store under the guidlines they have set in place would prevent you from doing so?

My point that I was making across several posts, which made it hard to figure out, is that my morals prevent me from returning things. The reason is that I feel like a failure for not planning properly or acting on an impulse buy. That is an example of personal morals that would keep your from doing so.

However, ethically, it is perfectly alright for me to do so. Whether the item is food, a toothbrush, underwear or a book as long as the store allows it to be returned doing so without deception for the reason is ethically ok.

Whether your morals prevent you from doing it for your own delusional reason such as the delusional reason that I stated that prevents me is every persons own personalized governance.

When you buy from a store that has a return policy, that return policy is part of the contractual agreement in place for the purchase of the product. If somebody chooses to exercise a portion of the agreement that is in place at the time of sale that you typically don't use doesn't mean it is bad morals, it's just doing it differently than you would normally do it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Let me guess....you're a Lawyer.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Nope. 

Engineer. Maybe that is part of it? I look at it as parameters that are in place and agreeable by both parties. If it isn't part of the design of the transaction then it should not have been put in place to begin with.

However, it was, and that means that it should have been thought of and if it was an oversight then shame on them for not being thorough in their transaction plan.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Nope.
> 
> Engineer. Maybe that is part of it? I look at it as parameters that are in place and agreeable by both parties. If it isn't part of the design of the transaction then it should be put in place to begin with.


Oh...okay. I've worked with many Engineers through the years. You guys always over analyze things, and tend to be anal retentive.....LOL.

Carry on...


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Let me guess....you're a Lawyer.


No...He is a Bozo.:rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

gerstoy said:


> Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund.
> 
> I would think Sam's would do the same.


that's weird. usually costco is top notch with returns. which one did you return to?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't know about you, but i have to get up every morning and look at myself in the mirror. i want to like and feel good about the person i see.


you should throw away the mirror.......problem solved!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*Sam's Club*

I run a Sam's Club and yes we will refund the purchase. However I would recommend you keep it and eat it yourself. Reason being that all food items returns are destroyed and that is the shame in it all. We will not donate and or resale these items regardless of the shape or item, unlike our competitors. This is just the type of thing which I can't stand. If you had the intention to eat it then do so. People out there starving and people out there not caring, what a shame. I would encourage you to donate it do the right thing. You wouldn't ask if you had a reservation.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

GMTK said:


> We have about $200 worth of frozen food that we didn't use over the holidays. I was thinking about returning it but didn't know if you could....
> 
> Anyone ever taken food back to SAMS club?


You bought it and froze it, so you should keep it or donate it to chariy. I have known some people who bought steaks at SAM, ate more than half of it, and returned to SAM for double money back. This is bad, no responsibility and consideration. The cost will be passed on to others. SAM and other stores have this good return policy just in the case that if the food is really bad and customer can return. JUST DON'T DO IT.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *gerstoy*  
_Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund._

_I would think Sam's would do the same._



carryyourbooks said:


> that's weird. usually costco is top notch with returns. which one did you return to?


gerstoy, you bought the lobster tails and froze them for two years and you returned them! Do you think this is the right thing to do? Ask yourself that question if you were Costco and Costco were you. You let the food ruined. If it were mine, I would take the responsibility and cut my loss on that. This would be my total responsibility.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:



want2Bfishing said:


> Right 100%


He froze the meat for two years and now want to return them! Can you imagine if just 10% of all the people who shop at SAM yearly do this to SAM! He froze the meat this long, he should keep it or donate it. Would he do that to his fish baits or tackles?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have another story and I couldn't believe it when I learned it from a friend who worked there several years back in Ft. Worth. There was a guy who bought several lobster tails. He ate more than half of them and took the remaining back to SAM and demanded money back claiming the lobster tails were bad. SAM manager gave his money back and the guy had the nerve asking for the "bad" lobster tails back so he could take them home!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> you should throw away the mirror.......problem solved!


 thats is kinda funny , :work:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> I have another story and I couldn't believe it when I learned it from a friend who worked there several years back in Ft. Worth. There was a guy who bought several lobster tails. He ate more than half of them and took the remaining back to SAM and demanded money back claiming the lobster tails were bad. SAM manager gave his money back and the guy had the nerve asking for the "bad" lobster tails back so he could take them home!


then he woulda probably tried to sue them for giving him bad lobsters,,lol


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I assume many of you have watched that show "Deadly Catch" and you know what a hard job those men had to go thru. Just imagine a person bought 1000lbs of king crab legs and wanted to return to SAM two years later just because he doens't want them any more!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This is just so sad from what I have seen thirty years ago. The country once was admired from others in different parts of the world for her civilization. Now it seems we are losing it because responsibility is being removed from our dictionary.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought about a dozen racks of ribs for my sons first birthday party. One of the 3 packs was rank, called them and they said to just chunk it and to come and get a fresh pack, no proof or anything.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

No i haven't and i think you should eat it or give it away.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> we might as well go to a quilting bee and discuss what happened on _as the world tu_r_ns_ today.


When do yall meet?:rotfl:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

GMTK said:


> Let me add, it's all frozen food and was purchased on 12.23.10. We will just keep it in the freezer until we need it, just thought about trying to get some of the $$ back to help pay for Christmas presents.....


So, you are saying you went into debt to pay for Christmas presents? Who is so important that you would need to finance Christmas? Or do you really have a Meth problem?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> Or do you really have a Meth problem?


Meth problem???? That explains why he didn't eat the meatballs and bacon wrapped chicken breast. Just wasn't hungry.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Originally Posted by *gerstoy*
> _Slightly off topic, but we purchased a dozen lobster tails at Costco a couple years ago. Started steaming the tails and detected a very strong ammonia smell. The ammonia taste was so strong they were inedible. We returned them to Costco and although we did have to elevate to manager level we were given a full refund._
> 
> _I would think Sam's would do the same._
> ...


Do you need "Hooked on Phonics?"

where does he say he kept them frozen for 2 years?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GMTK said:


> Let me be even more specific...it's 5 bags of meatballs and 4 boxes of bacon wrapped chicken.
> 
> I love meatballs, and I love bacon wrapped chicken. But this is a LOT of each....
> 
> I'm just going to keep them in the freezer, never know when a bunch of 2coolers will show up with the muchies after a night of debating the finer points of light vs. dark beer.


Are you a 2CBDA member? Sounds like you need to be, & the January gathering needs to be at your house. We will bring all the beerz!:cheers:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Do you need "Hooked on Phonics?"
> 
> where does he say he kept them frozen for 2 years?


That's his morals enhancing the story.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you a 2CBDA member? Sounds like you need to be, & the January gathering needs to be at your house. We will bring all the beerz!:cheers:


Wrong Roberto. He is the founder of 2CRMFCPDP....figure that one out, and I will drop off a case of Shiner 101 at your front door...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

2 cool return my frozen Christmas party double purchase

I'll take Shiner Black please.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Wrong Roberto. He is the founder of 2CRMFCPDP
> 
> I've been solving problems all day. Please translate. You know where I live Jeff...Lets drink some beerz this weekend! :cheers:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> 2 cool return my frozen Christmas party double purchase
> 
> I'll take Shiner Black please.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> jabx1962 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong Roberto. He is the founder of 2CRMFCPDP
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I had "Christmas presents" in my first edit, but the synapses weren't firing quick enough to make it work.

so I improvised.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I had "Christmas presents" in my first edit, but the synapses weren't firing quick enough to make it work.
> 
> so I improvised.


You still win Homey. IOU 1 case of Cold Shiners.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > At least Shawn took a shot. And he has the least amount of brain cells between the 3 of us..
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> the synapses weren't firing quick enough
> 
> Because they're clogged with malted hops & bong resin!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hell i will take the meatballs and chicken!! if you don't want them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

capt. david said:


> hell i will take the meatballs and chicken!! if you don't want them!!!!!!!!!!!


David, they are used meatballs and chicken...are you sure?


----------

